# Camera Land is Having A Vortex Optics Event Weekend - 12/13/13 - 12/15/13



## gr8fuldoug (Oct 29, 2013)

As I am sure you are aware by now, a little while ago we started a *"Deal of the Day"* promo. This, "Deal of the Day" is posted everyday I am here at work, assuming I find the time each day to do this, lol. 
We buy lots of demos, close-outs and assorted new product deals and sometimes we wind up with enough to offer crazy cheap deal on something awesome.










*Today is actually a 3 Day Event. A Vortex Optics Event Weekend*

We've been working on getting things together for this great *Vortex Sports Optics Weekend* and thankfully everything is ready.

We have pretty much everything in stock. Please call to discuss the purchase you'd like to make. Some specials are so special it's beyond awesome. Some are listed below....

*Vortex Razor HD 1-4x24 EBR-556 MOA Reticle Riflescope #RZR124-E* @ *only $899.99*

*Vortex Viper 15-45x65 Spotting Scopes* are still reduced to *only $349.99* from $499.99, however, we have these special add on opportunities....
Add one to any $199.99 product purchase for only $319.99
Add one to any $299.99 product purchase for only $289.99
Add one to any $399.99 product purchase for only $269.99
Add one to any $499.99 product purchase for only $249.99
Add one to any $999.99, or higher, product purchase for only $199.99

*As far as our inventory for this event. We have stocked up on:*

*Vortex Razor HD 5-20x50 Riflescopes*
Vortex Razor HD 5-20x50 (EBR-1 MOA Reticle / 15 MOA Per Turn Turret) (#RZR-550) 
Vortex Razor HD 5-20x50 (EBR-1 MOA Reticle / 25 MOA Per Turn Turret) (#RZR-52003)
Vortex Razor HD 5-20x50 (EBR-2B MRAD Reticle / 5 MRAD Per Turn Turret) (#RZR-551B)
Vortex Razor HD 5-20x50 (EBR-2B MRAD Reticle / 10 MRAD Per Turn Turret) (#RZR-52006)
Vortex Razor HD 5-20x50 (EBR-2B MOA Reticle / 25 MOA Per Turn Turret) (#RZR-52005)
Vortex Razor HD 5-20x50 (EBR-3 MRAD Reticle / 5 MRAD Per Turn Turret) (#RZR-553)

*Vortex Razor Gen II 1-6x24 - JM-1 BDC Reticle (MOA) #RZR-16003*

*All PST's are in stock:*
Vortex Viper PST 6-24x50 FFP in both MOA and MRAD
Vortex Viper PST 4-16x50 FFP in both MRAD and MOA
Vortex Viper PST 6-24x50 SFP in both MRAD and MOA
Vortex Viper PST 4-16x50 SFP in both MRAD and MOA
Vortex Viper PST 2.5-10x32 FFP in both MRAD and MOA
*I think you get the idea. We have every Vortex riflescopes from their PST, Viper HS-LR, Viper HS, Viper, Diamondback & Crossfire II series in stock .* Yes, that does include the Vortex Viper HS 6-24x50 LR FFP XLR Matte Black #VHS-4315-LR , however, we are out of the Vortex Viper 6.5-20x50 Mil-Dot Matte Black #VPR-M-06MD

*In Red-Dots we have their:*
Vortex Razor Red Dot - 6 MOA (Part# RIF-VT-RZR-2003), SPARC & Strikefires

*So, from now thru Sunday if you've been wanting a Vortex please give us a call, 212-753-5128, and we will do all we can to make it happen and make you happy.*

*In Binoculars and Spotting Scopes* we've got their entire product line in stock.

*BTW,* a *portion of every Vortex sale is donated to United Cerebral Palsy.*

Please feel free to call Doug or Neil @ 212-753-5128 with any questions or to place an order.

We thank you for all the support that we have received and want to wish everyone a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year from our families to yours


----------

